

Mark Zuckerberg Says There Are Only '6 People In The World With Good Ideas'   - mjainit
http://www.businessinsider.com/in-new-alleged-ims-mark-zuckerberg-talks-about-adam-dangelo-2012-9

======
rjzzleep
and marki mark aint one of them

